
What can I, a novice programmer, learn by reading Euclid's Elements? - Alekhine
I am currently at one of the few colleges in America that still has a class that teaches with Euclid&#x27;s Elements, a 2000+ year old book of mathematics composed entirely of proofs. (Don&#x27;t ask how I got here) We&#x27;ve nearly finished the book, and while it&#x27;s definitely been a very interesting class on math, the most interesting I&#x27;ve taken so far, I can&#x27;t help but feel there&#x27;s an important connection here I&#x27;m missing. The proofs in this book occasionally remind me of code. I guess they are code, in a sense.<p>I think there&#x27;s something I can learn from this about programming, and proof writing as it relates to programming, but I&#x27;m having trouble articulating it.<p>I&#x27;m sorry if I&#x27;m being unclear. I&#x27;d also like this to be a discussion thread on Euclid, if my main topic does not attract enough interest
======
poormystic
Well, you might have read Machiavelli's "The Prince" for the same reasons.:)

